
Protecting Your Ruby Source Code for End User Applications (Clever Hack) - luccastera
http://seanmountcastle.com/2007/12/15/protecting-your-ruby-source-code-for-end-user-applications/
======
paulgb
This doesn't seem like such a great idea. A competitor or someone trying to
pirate the software will be able to get in, and it could have a performance
hit for the user, not to mention an increase in difficulty and more things to
go wrong.

Obfuscation is generally poor protection, and a bad idea.

